
Climate Deniers Are Spreading a Unscientific “Paper” with No Basis in Reality - QuickToBan
https://www.sciencealert.com/climate-deniers-are-spreading-a-totally-unscientific-paper-that-has-no-basis-in-reality
======
taylodl
But Russia Today and Sputnik say it's true! You're not suggesting the Russians
may have a hidden agenda are you?!

------
snvzz
News at 11.

